# Has Anyone Located Their Septic With A Metal Detector?



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

We are trying to locate the septic tank on a house we have a contract on. The septic company couldn't find it and said they will need to bring out a backhoe. We went out and tried again to find it. One of the difficulties is that the land behind the house is on a rock shelf. Everywhere we poke there is rock. The neighbor told us that when the former owner put in a cistern, they had to dig through rock, so it is still possible the septic is close to the house and they dug through the rock. I have read that maybe we could find the septic lid with a metal detector. Has anyone tried this? I appreciate any help!!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You can locate it with a metal detector but not in the manner you expect. There is not enough metal for the detector to pickup. However, it is rather simple to find the tank. Go under the house and locate a clean out in the sewer line. Get a cleanout snake and send that down the line. You should be able to locate the end of the snake when it stops once it gets in the septic take. Normally septic tanks are near the house but there are exceptions. Usually the tank is not more than a single length of pipe (20') from the home. If the detector cannot sense the snake then just measure the distance from the clean out to where the snake stops and dig. A tee handled probe stuck into the ground should locate the concrete top of the tank.


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

DO you know where the pipe leaves the house? Find the pipe and your tank should be on that side of the house?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

How can it be emptied if the cover isnt accessible?
It has to have a place to open it for inspection and emptying.

I would follow the lines too and hope it not a failed system when you do find it.
Good luck!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

The house was built in the 1970's. At that time, there was no regulation on how of where the septic was to be located. We did follow the line out of the house and used a metal post to look for it, but like I said, there is a lot of rock there. There is no clean out in the sewer line leaving the house, so not sure we can run a snake through there. Will have to go out and check that. Thanks for that suggestion!

RiverPines, that is why we are trying to find it, so it can be pumped and inspected.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Many good septic professionals will have a device that they flush down your toliet. This gizmos sends out a radio signal that he can then can find with a locator device. The gizmo floats in the septic tank and once the signal is detected the septic guy can retrieve it when he services the septic tank. (Think wildlife biologist trying to track a radio-collared bear.)


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I would think that the septic would be too deep to be found with a metal detector.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Your local Health Department may have a sketch on file of the septic system. Also look for where the grass is the greenest for the drain field.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Many good septic professionals will have a device that they flush down your toliet. This gizmos sends out a radio signal that he can then can find with a locator device. The gizmo floats in the septic tank and once the signal is detected the septic guy can retrieve it when he services the septic tank. (Think wildlife biologist trying to track a radio-collared bear.)


Unfortunately, this is a foreclosure property and someone ran over the electric line in the yard. No pumps working to the house to supply water to be able to flush the toilet. I wonder if it would work if we took a bucket of water from the cistern and poured it down the toilet if it would flush it with enough force to push it through?

The electric will be fixed, but since it is bank owned it is going to take some time. We thought we would have the septic inspected first so there won't be any "surprises" when the whole house inspector comes and uses the sinks/toilet, etc.. We are trying to do everything we can to push this thing through the sale. Sometimes I feel like I am behind an elephant trying to push it up a hill!!!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

highlandview said:


> Your local Health Department may have a sketch on file of the septic system. Also look for where the grass is the greenest for the drain field.


I have checked with them. Since the house was built in the 70's and they haven't required inspections until 2005, they have nothing.

No spot where the grass is greener.

Good thoughts though! I appreciate it!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

clovis said:


> I would think that the septic would be too deep to be found with a metal detector.


I was wondering that. I was hoping to hear a success story here!!


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

It is also most likely in a place where it can run down hill to a drain field. In WV the current realestate law makes the seller pump the septic system before they sell the house. When we bought our last house the septic tank was on our property but the drain field was on the neighbor's property. He had originally owned all the land including where our home was built and all the proper paper work was there - a deeded, transferable easement. Check with the neighbors if there are any who might remember the system being put in.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

clovis said:


> I would think that the septic would be too deep to be found with a metal detector.


That would depend upon a lot of things. Whether the detector was a good one, and the size of the detector coil of the unit, and the size, pattern, and amount of metal in a tank lid. If it is all concrete with a very small handle standing on edge it might not. And of course whether the home had a basement drain or not which a lot do not, especially if in an area with rock shelf. Means it should be fairly shallow.

I have two coils for my detector and the one will search to a depth of about 6 feet, but only find fairly good sized objects at that depth unless you hit the sweet spot of signal. The larger the coil the more precise you must be over the target.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

A septic can be found by witching... as in for water.

My septic in an old house took a strange turn out of the basement due to the old rock foundation, and I needed to find it. My Dad asked if I could "witch". I didn't know that I can until I tried it, and that is how I found the septic tank!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Years ago we ran into the same problem. the septic wasn't where it was suppose to be so...When the septic guy came out he used a "water witch" stick and be darned...if he didn't find it !! Now you can believe this or not..but ours was found. It was only a few feet from the bathroom window !! It had no cap on it and after us digging it out by hand a few times we did wise up and put a cap on it so we can have it cleaned out..."once in a blue moon". We actually only have had it cleaned twice in 30 years..never seem to have a problem with it all of these years. So...what do you have to lose !!Find an old-timer in your area and ask him to give it a try. I would hate to have a back hoe digging everywhere to find the septic. Good Luck !!!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

snowshoehair said:


> A septic can be found by witching... as in for water.
> 
> My septic in an old house took a strange turn out of the basement due to the old rock foundation, and I needed to find it. My Dad asked if I could "witch". I didn't know that I can until I tried it, and that is how I found the septic tank!


I have heard about this and am more than willing to give that a try. Would two wire clothes hangers work? What did you use. I will google that as well! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Helena said:


> Years ago we ran into the same problem. the septic wasn't where it was suppose to be so...When the septic guy came out he used a "water witch" stick and be darned...if he didn't find it !! Now you can believe this or not..but ours was found. It was only a few feet from the bathroom window !! It had no cap on it and after us digging it out by hand a few times we did wise up and put a cap on it so we can have it cleaned out..."once in a blue moon". We actually only have had it cleaned twice in 30 years..never seem to have a problem with it all of these years. So...what do you have to lose !!Find an old-timer in your area and ask him to give it a try. I would hate to have a back hoe digging everywhere to find the septic. Good Luck !!!


I think we will try witching for it. It is good to know too, that the old septic systems may still work!! I think this one is from the 70's.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> That would depend upon a lot of things. Whether the detector was a good one, and the size of the detector coil of the unit, and the size, pattern, and amount of metal in a tank lid. If it is all concrete with a very small handle standing on edge it might not. And of course whether the home had a basement drain or not which a lot do not, especially if in an area with rock shelf. Means it should be fairly shallow.
> 
> I have two coils for my detector and the one will search to a depth of about 6 feet, but only find fairly good sized objects at that depth unless you hit the sweet spot of signal. The larger the coil the more precise you must be over the target.


We will have to rent one, so I will be sure and check out the coil sizes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

look for a low place around the area the pipe goes out a lot of times the ground will be low where the tank is as the ground settled back around it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

KindredSpirit said:


> Unfortunately, this is a foreclosure property and someone ran over the electric line in the yard. No pumps working to the house to supply water to be able to flush the toilet. I wonder if it would work if we took a bucket of water from the cistern and poured it down the toilet if it would flush it with enough force to push it through?....


Yep, that would work.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Find someone with the right equipment to locate it. Either the flush down radio method or there are location devices for finding pipes and such underground from above... that's how they locate & mark water, sewer lines before digging someplace. 

However, a thirty year old septic system built to no codes and never pumped is probably not going to have much time left if it's not failed already. I suggest you budget for a new system, and consider having it replaced now so you can roll the cost into your mortgage if you can't afford it.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

KindredSpirit said:


> I have heard about this and am more than willing to give that a try. Would two wire clothes hangers work? What did you use. I will google that as well! Thanks for the suggestion!


Sure, wire clothes hangers will work if you are able to witch but please note that not everone can. A bunch of us did it at work one day using clothes hanger witching rods. Out of the five of us, three can make it work and we used only a styro cup with water for our "well".

I don't understand it at all, but you need the right body chemistry or something. If you "have it", you will find out pretty quickly and any small amout of water will give you a reading like the water in a car radiator. My dad has it and I do, but mom can't make it work and thinks we are nuts!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yep, that would work.


Thanks, I will check into that!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

snowshoehair said:


> Sure, wire clothes hangers will work if you are able to witch but please note that not everone can. A bunch of us did it at work one day using clothes hanger witching rods. Out of the five of us, three can make it work and we used only a styro cup with water for our "well".
> 
> I don't understand it at all, but you need the right body chemistry or something. If you "have it", you will find out pretty quickly and any small amout of water will give you a reading like the water in a car radiator. My dad has it and I do, but mom can't make it work and thinks we are nuts!


We have four people in our household. I will have all of us give it a try. Just found some hangers. Thanks!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

KindredSpirit said:


> We will have to rent one, so I will be sure and check out the coil sizes. Thanks for the help!


Most owners of metal detectors have only one loop for their unit. Doubt a rental agency would be any different.

Any chance of asking friends if they know of someone with a detector? 

Is there a call in radio show where you might ask for help from an owner of one? Party line show?

Metal detecting club or dealer in the area to enlist someone with one? Most folk with one are willing to help. 

IF the line is cast iron and not too deep you might be able to follow it from the house to the tank with a detector. Too bad there is so much rock otherwise you could follow it with the probe you mentioned.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Most owners of metal detectors have only one loop for their unit. Doubt a rental agency would be any different.
> 
> Any chance of asking friends if they know of someone with a detector?
> 
> ...


The line is PVC. The only chance with a metal detector would be if it had a metal handle on the lid, or rebar in the concrete. The stone definitely has presented a problem in our search!


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Have you looked at various ages of aerial photos of the property? 

Sometimes, they will give a clue. In our area, in a late summer photo, you can often clearly see the finger system pipes, as the dirt above them is so well drained that the grass will dry and brown before the surrounding yard. I'd be looking at google earth first, then checking with the county to see if there are any other coverages available for the area. If you got REALLY lucky with an older photo, you might see the construction or the disturbed earth.

In this pic, you can see the newer (10 year old) drainage field, as well as an old driveway on my brother's property.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have you even tried to flush the toilet yet ?? You might not even have to worry about finding your septic at this time. We didn't know where ours was for over 15 years until I got the notion that perhaps we should have it cleaned and checked out. Needless to say...it is just fine. It probably was installed in the very early 50's and is still flushing away. Of course, the septic does just the toilet and not any of our gray water from the house. That goes out into a leach field...somwhere ??!! I know now you can't have a house run like this..but for us it works just fine. Good Luck !!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Helena said:


> Have you even tried to flush the toilet yet ?? You might not even have to worry about finding your septic at this time. We didn't know where ours was for over 15 years until I got the notion that perhaps we should have it cleaned and checked out. Needless to say...it is just fine. It probably was installed in the very early 50's and is still flushing away. Of course, the septic does just the toilet and not any of our gray water from the house. That goes out into a leach field...somwhere ??!! I know now you can't have a house run like this..but for us it works just fine. Good Luck !!


It is a foreclosure property and currently the electric is not on, so no pump to get water into the house. Our county requires they be pumped and inspected as part of a "presale", so we have no choice in the matter.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Metagirrl said:


> Have you looked at various ages of aerial photos of the property?
> 
> Sometimes, they will give a clue. In our area, in a late summer photo, you can often clearly see the finger system pipes, as the dirt above them is so well drained that the grass will dry and brown before the surrounding yard. I'd be looking at google earth first, then checking with the county to see if there are any other coverages available for the area. If you got REALLY lucky with an older photo, you might see the construction or the disturbed earth.
> 
> In this pic, you can see the newer (10 year old) drainage field, as well as an old driveway on my brother's property.


Good thought, I will look online for some older aerials. Thanks!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

The witching should work, but not everyone can do it.

My dad is a pro at it. He can find a line anywhere!!!! Water, electric, drainage tile, etc. If you need to find a line, he can locate it!

Make sure that you make the 2 wires the same length, and make sure they sit in your hands loose enough to turn freely.

Clove


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

clovis said:


> The witching should work, but not everyone can do it.
> 
> My dad is a pro at it. He can find a line anywhere!!!! Water, electric, drainage tile, etc. If you need to find a line, he can locate it!
> 
> ...


Well, evidentally the septic company went out and dug up the septic today without the realtor or our knowledge so I didn't get a chance to get out their with my dowsing rods. I did make them with coat hangers and tried them out. Amazingly, they work!! :clap: I guess I was a skeptic that it would work for me, but they work very well! I am going to keep them in case we ever need them for finding something else. Oddly enough they even crossed over the dog, then it dawned on me that she is a body of water also!! LOL


----------



## ergoman (May 16, 2005)

Thats how we found the drain at the farm, the guy thats been pumping septics in our area for 40+ years asked for a couple of coat hangers and walked around the general area the pipe left the basement. he had strong signals, (they crossed back to his chest) and I asked to try and had the same signals. We dug it up and it was a fiber type of pipe that he said was old pipe from the 60's, with no new water in it. It wasnt made of metal. then we went the other way and found the main pipe within a 1' width. My witching wasnt any worse than his which makes me think its not really the person as much as loose hands on the wire. I then witched the underground wires, a buried garden hose from the pump shed, and some pvc drain line. it wasnt always perfect but walking the same area several times would give a positive 7/10 times (for example) then was worth digging. I also found the underground gas line at my main house before i called miss dig. they laid the flags right beside my sod kicks. keep your mind clear and focus on loose coat hanger


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Well...what did you learn about your septic system? Tank size? Materials (concrete, steel, redwood)? Did it appear in working order? or was the water level too low from lack of use? Can they identify a leach field? One property we purchased turned out to not have a leach field at all - the tank simply dumped into buried cobble next to the tank. 

Be very careful with older setpic systems. County Health Departments seem aweful gun-hoe to force you to redesign a new 'engineered' system costing tens of thousands of dollars should the slightest thing go wrong.

You may want to ask/hire someone to render a professional opinion of the existing system. Often times the 'pump and inspect' inspections only indicate critical problems that are visible from the insides of a tank. If this tank has not been in use for quite a while the water levels may have dropped and no problems are evident at the time of inspection. But, once you move in with family, and start living like a family, the system could quickly back up, or you learn that the leach area has several areas of surface ponding. 

Please do your due dilligence. Best of Luck to you!

Remember: Anyone who says the cream always rises to the top has never taken the lid off of a septic tank!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

ergoman said:


> We dug it up and it was a fiber type of pipe that he said was old pipe from the 60's, with no new water in it. It wasnt made of metal.


Not that it matters in the least but since I'm always on a quest for knowledge perhaps other are too.

That kind of pipe is called orangeburg. "During the industrial age in the United States, a unique type of conduit evolved, one whose wall was made of ground cellulose (wood) fibres bound together with a special water resistant adhesive, and, thereafter, impregnated with liquefied coal tar pitch." 

This tells about it. 
http://www.sewerhistory.org/articles/compon/orangeburg/orangeburg.htm

The biggest problem with orangeburg as sewer pipe is that it would sometimes collapse, probably from a backfilled trench that wasn't done with equal force as material was added.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

DenMacII said:


> Well...what did you learn about your septic system? Tank size? Materials (concrete, steel, redwood)? Did it appear in working order? or was the water level too low from lack of use? Can they identify a leach field? One property we purchased turned out to not have a leach field at all - the tank simply dumped into buried cobble next to the tank.
> 
> Be very careful with older setpic systems. County Health Departments seem aweful gun-hoe to force you to redesign a new 'engineered' system costing tens of thousands of dollars should the slightest thing go wrong.
> 
> ...


We are having a whole house inspection done as well as the county coming out and doing their inspection. If they should fail it, we have no choice whatsoever but to fix it or walk away from the sale. The septic is "as is" in a foreclosure, unless we can get the bank to budge on that. I do see what you mean about it sitting for a while with no use. That is hilarious about the "cream always rises"!!! LOL Thanks for your thoughts, all the info I can get helps!


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

ergoman said:


> Thats how we found the drain at the farm, the guy thats been pumping septics in our area for 40+ years asked for a couple of coat hangers and walked around the general area the pipe left the basement. he had strong signals, (they crossed back to his chest) and I asked to try and had the same signals. We dug it up and it was a fiber type of pipe that he said was old pipe from the 60's, with no new water in it. It wasnt made of metal. then we went the other way and found the main pipe within a 1' width. My witching wasnt any worse than his which makes me think its not really the person as much as loose hands on the wire. I then witched the underground wires, a buried garden hose from the pump shed, and some pvc drain line. it wasnt always perfect but walking the same area several times would give a positive 7/10 times (for example) then was worth digging. I also found the underground gas line at my main house before i called miss dig. they laid the flags right beside my sod kicks. keep your mind clear and focus on loose coat hanger


That is interesting that you can find not just water, but electrical. Are they supposed to work on locating energy sources? We are keeping the dowsing rods in case we need them later.


----------



## Steven No wives tail (Dec 22, 2021)

snowshoehair said:


> A septic can be found by witching... as in for water.
> 
> My septic in an old house took a strange turn out of the basement due to the old rock foundation, and I needed to find it. My Dad asked if I could "witch". I didn't know that I can until I tried it, and that is how I found the septic tank!


Do what.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Steven No wives tail said:


> Do what.


Witch for water.... Water witch = dowser = diviner. Like when someone finds a good place for you to drill a well.


----------

